# bedspread



## abc123 (Oct 12, 2011)

hello everyone 
i have a question : can you give a crochet bedspread and matching 
cushions as a wedding present? 
i made the most beautyful bedspread and wanted to give to my grand daughter as a wedding present but my husband tells me 
that it is not appropriate because he thinks presents that are nor bought are not a good wedding present .
what are you people think?


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

I think your husband is wrong. My niece is getting married next Sunday and I'm sending her a quilt that I made for her. Materials and labor make this a gift that I could not have afforded if I had bought it. And, it is better made than anything you can buy. A crocheted spread can always be used in their guest room to make it really special.

Please post a picture.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I think giving something you've created yourself is a very special, one-of-a-kind gift that is usually treasured by the person receiving it (exception being those people who don't understand or appreciate the love and time that goes into the gift). Maybe your husband could buy a gift to go along with the bedspread?


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

What a wonderful gift! You sure can give it as a wedding gift!


----------



## uthatswho (Aug 25, 2012)

Go for it. My mom has a crochet edged towel/washcloth set from her grandmother that she has treasured for 49 years. Do you know if she likes color or pattern you made it in?


----------



## DorothyW (Dec 4, 2011)

I believe that she will love it because "Grandma made it just for them". A lot of time, effort and love went it making the items.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

your husband is wrong....something homemade with love..means a great deal to alnost anyone fortunate enough to receive it.,,.,.,sorry bout the spelling..


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

Something hand made is a wonderful gift.


----------



## patchz (Apr 4, 2012)

give it. you will proberly find that they will keep it and treasure it longer that any other gift given. It is a heirloom.


----------



## 37716 (Sep 27, 2011)

Your hubby is wrong, wrong, wrong!


----------



## mimsey (Apr 10, 2011)

Give it :thumbup: and tell your husband that if he really hates to see it go, you can teach him how to make his own :twisted:


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

I would much rather have a homemade crocheted bedspread than a shop bought present. It can be kept as an heirloom. I think your husband is wrong.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh yes send it to her An heirloom for sure,
Sorry you hubby isn't on the same page.

It will be one of a kind and certainly will get all the ohhhh and ahhhhs.
Linda


----------



## stotter (Apr 8, 2012)

I still have the bedspread my Nana gave me in 1972 -- a priceless gift. Go for it.


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

What rule book does you husband have then? No rules to say not to give hand made gifts. I think that would be the best gift a real heirloom to be treasured forever. Dont listen to your husband he is a male after all.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

Your husband is incorrect. A cherished gift made by a grandmother is the perfect gift, will be considered an heirloom and will be passed down thru the generations.


----------



## Maria Arlinda (Jun 27, 2012)

I thing that it better than a store present it shows the love that you put in to it I gave a table cloth and a bed spread to my son as a wedding present and know busy for may daughter


----------



## nuttyknitter (Mar 11, 2011)

I would have been thrilled if my grandmother would have given the same to me! What a lovely gift, made from the heart.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

I think it would be something to be treasured.


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

Go for it! I gave the blanket in my avatar as a wedding gift and the couple seemed to really love it. (I didn't get the impression they were just being polite!)

I asked a non-knitting friend who was getting married what she thought about home made gifts in case I had a knitting bias. She said she always goes off the knitting register, and often hand paints lovely wooden spoons for the bride and groom and would love something handmade for her wedding.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I gave my son and his wife an afghan that was first used as the wedding canopy and it's a treasured keepsake.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

It is absolutely all right to give it as a wedding gift. My MIL came from a well-to-do family and received one when she was married in 1923. I still have it. To think that someone took the time to create something for her meant more than all the other gifts combined. And, it has outlasted all the other gifts as well.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Your husband is totally wrong. You made that intented gift with love, and to pass it on as a wedding gift to your GD is a wonderful gesture.


----------



## hseekings (Aug 8, 2012)

Your husband is so wrong even if she doesn't use it now she will treasure it forever I would put a little note in with it telling her how much you love her and how much love you crocheted into her gift believe me long after you have gone it will bring her great comfort and it will be a family heirloom what a wonderful gift and if your husband doesn't agree tell him to buy his own present this one is from you xxx


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

Your husband is so wrong. Give it, it will take pride of place in their home. It is individual, it is designer. And it probably cost a lot to make, and there is far more thought, love, and warmth worked into your super gift than your husband will ever be able to put into a shop bought present.


----------



## druidsgirl (Sep 24, 2011)

They didn't say that a hundred years ago why would they say that now. That's just being ungrateful and snooty. I would love it.


----------



## Lisadick (Jan 11, 2012)

And what about the old adage, 'A gift from the hand is a gift from the heart'? It will be treasured, I'm certain.


----------



## Nannylez (Jan 24, 2012)

I would have been absolutely thrilled to receive a wedding gift like this. I think that would be a beautiful heirloom and much appreciated because of the love put into it


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh, jeez. Another husband dissing his wife's work! How many of these discussions have occurred on KP in the past month alone now? Tell your husband to stop being ashamed of what you make.

FYI, I just finished a crocheted bowl for a wedding gift at the end of this month. I will post a photo of it later on KP.


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

nuttyknitter said:


> I would have been thrilled if my grandmother would have given the same to me! What a lovely gift, made from the heart.


Yes me too NuttyKnitter.

Yes sorry hubby is wrong this time.


----------



## Laugh (Jan 3, 2012)

I would rather have a homemade gift than a store bought gift any time! I just gave my cousin a set of matching crocheted sofa pillows for a wedding present. He was quite grateful for the "quilted" pillows (men!).


----------



## Knitwitch51 (Oct 20, 2011)

bobctwn65 said:


> your husband is wrong....something homemade with love..means a great deal to alnost anyone fortunate enough to receive it.,,.,.,sorry bout the spelling..


Don't listen to him, he knows not of what he speaks. If you could find a similar one in a fine linens and accessories shop and show him the cost to buy one outright, he might understands ... but who cares ... your granddaughter will cherish it, I'm sure (and the guests who get to se it will be oohing and aahing like crazy). Besides, the bride's Mom and Dad will also consider it very special. What a thoughtful heirloom gift, every stitch created with love.


----------



## junel (May 5, 2012)

I'm assuming your husband is a man, right? Nuff said!


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Your husband is so wrong! Habdmade gifts are more precious than anything you can buy. I really think your granddaughter would agree.


----------



## elsiemarley (Jul 27, 2012)

First of all, I think a gift of a future heirloom is the perfect wedding gift. Any one can buy a toaster. 
However, there is nothing to say your husband can not go out and buy an additional gift -- don't help him with this -- see what he comes up with. Then the lucky couple will have a gift from each of you!


----------



## Jenny.Wren (Nov 28, 2011)

Your husband is totally wrong. Where has he been all this time. Many men are embarassed by handmade gifts.

They don't understand the quality and love that goes into them.

Everything else comes from China. Your gift was made in the good USA.


----------



## 8 Furry Kids (Jun 30, 2011)

Dont forget to include instructions on how to clean it !!Would love to see it.


----------



## 8 Furry Kids (Jun 30, 2011)

Dont forget to include instructions on how to clean it !!Would love to see it.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Oh yes it is something made with love and it has had loving thoughts put into it while you have been making it,it will be something so special.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Why not ask your GD orn her Mum,Tell her if it isnt something she would use,You will not be offend if she says no thank you,It would be a pity it was put away and never use,After all your hard work,


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

abc123 said:


> hello everyone
> i have a question : can you give a crochet bedspread and matching
> cushions as a wedding present?
> i made the most beautyful bedspread and wanted to give to my grand daughter as a wedding present but my husband tells me
> ...


I also think your husband is wrong ( not to throw him under the bus or anything) I have knitted several King sized afghans for wedding gifts ( about 5 to be exact) and each recipient has loved. Treasured item to be had....


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

i don't think your hubby is totally wrong i am going to my nephews wedding next month i am giving him woven towels i made a blankie i made but we decided to also include money in a card to be wrapped with the gift he will be so surprised you and your hubby decide make both of you happy blankie and money wow


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

Just checked Amazon. The lowest price for a hand crocheted bedspread is $149, and the prices go way up from there including one by designer, Ralph Lauren ($350) and another for $460 (and that's not counting the cushions). Would your husband not consider a $460 wedding gift generous or is he upset because it's obvious he was not involved in the making? 

All that aside, he has no business placing a value on your work unless he knows the market. Men understand things better when put in monetary terms (at least mine does); show him how much others value the kind of work you do. Congratulations to you for taking so much of your time and effort to create an heirloom for your granddaughter. Please post picture.


----------



## kathleen40 (Aug 29, 2012)

Made with love, given with love, received with love. End of story. Give it.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Something homemade with LOVE is more valuable than a purchased present in my book. Though anything you give from your heart is of great worth.


----------



## normamckone (May 22, 2011)

abc123 said:


> hello everyone
> but my husband tells me
> that it is not appropriate because he thinks presents that are nor bought are not a good wedding present .
> what are you people think?


MEN!! Tell him that only applies to you and he hasn't been spending enough lately. LOL


----------



## calmlake (May 16, 2011)

How loving of you! She'll say to her friends 'My Grandma made this for me for our wedding'.

Your DH wasn't wearing his Big Boy pants when he made that comment. Maybe you'll let him carry it in the door for you.

Love him anyway, they're a different breed


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

abc123 said:


> hello everyone
> i have a question : can you give a crochet bedspread and matching
> cushions as a wedding present?
> i made the most beautyful bedspread and wanted to give to my grand daughter as a wedding present but my husband tells me
> ...


Can you ssupply us with a picture of your work and I think it is a wonderful gift


----------



## dusty414 (Jul 23, 2011)

They will be an heirloom that will outlast anything you can buy.
I made a large table cloth for my nephew's wedding present, took a month of steady work. Sounds like hubby doesn't value your work. The families on both sides are multi millionaires and guess what? That hand- made, with love, table cloth was an ooh and aaaw gift. I wasn't there for the opening, but my sister, whose son was the groom was greatly impressed and truly valued me and my talent, as did the others. Go for it!! dusty 414


----------



## dusty414 (Jul 23, 2011)

They will be an heirloom that will outlast anything you can buy.
I made a large table cloth for my nephew's wedding present, took a month of steady work. Sounds like hubby doesn't value your work. The families on both sides are multi millionaires and guess what? That hand- made, with love, table cloth was an ooh and aaaw gift. I wasn't there for the opening, but my sister, whose son was the groom was greatly impressed and truly valued me and my talent, as did the others. Go for it!! dusty 414


----------



## Granny8 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hubby is wrong!!! How about you give them your special gift and let him purchase one to give....


----------



## Viking-knits (May 16, 2012)

I wish I had a grandmother like you !!!


----------



## linda burrows (Sep 4, 2012)

You are all wrong. Ask the recipient. I think it would be a fantastic heirloom and they could have input with colour, pattern and so on. a joint project. Communication is the answer.People only like surprises if they like what they get. It would be sad to spend a great deal of time and ability producing something that they dont like and then everyone is upset all the way round.


----------



## Peg Crafter (Aug 5, 2012)

2 comments

Have hubby read this thread ... He will have nothing else to say on the matter....

Seriously, years ago I was doing a needlepoint tree of life tapestry for my sisters wedding. Her wedding date was less than 3 months away and I knew it would take me approximately 194 hours to complete it. 

I sat with her and I required total honesty. I told her I would make sure it was done by her wedding day if she. Really wanted it OR I would give her cash.

She was very honest and said she knew my work was beautiful but she would prefer the cash.

I thanked her for not pretending she wanted it.

Years later, when she saw it hanging on my wall she said she wished she had had more of an appreciation for labors of love.


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

Peg Crafter said:


> 2 comments
> 
> Have hubby read this thread ... He will have nothing else to say on the matter....
> 
> ...


My sister gave me a framed petit point victorian house that she made herself and it is gorgeous. It hangs in a place of honor so that I see it all the time. She's in NC and I'm in NY. To this day, my sister thinks that I only put it out when she visits! :lol:


----------



## ollie (Feb 15, 2011)

Oh, please send her and her new husband your gift, enclosing with it the love so beautifully expressed in your work. I understand your husband's thought process, particularly if he grew up in a time of "make do", but your gift will still be in use long after the expresso machine has been replaced, and handed down to children long after many of their other gifts have been sent to the Salvation Army because they were no longer relevant.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

tell your husband to get his head out of the caves. It is most appropriate to give a bedspread and cushions as a wedding gift. Its made with Love can you buy that from a store? Be sure to include the care instructions. Ask him what is he giving.


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

I think that a handmade gift is best. I am working on an Afghan for one wedding and a shawl for my daughters wedding. Your granddaughter will treasure a handmade gift from you much more than a store bought gift anyone could buy


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

If your granddaughter is anything like my daughter she would love to have a very special gift that was hand made by her grandma. When my daughter married 2 years ago I lovingly spent the better part of 2 years knitting a king size bedspread for the kids. My daughter was so thrilled and her hubby (my favorite son-in-law) hugged me and thanked me for creating such a beautiful family heirloom that they will be able to gift to any children they might have.


----------



## ptswheat (Aug 15, 2011)

I have an aunt who has given all of her nieces, nephews, and grandchildren crocheted afgans for wedding gifts. They are all intricate patterns that took a long time to make and are all cherished gifts.


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

What ever is he thinking, or just NOT thinking?????? It will be treasured.


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

What a wonderful gift! She will have it for a lifetime and know you made it. I have many things my grandmother made. They bring back lots of wonderful memories.


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

I can't think of a lovlier present and you should definitely give it to the happy couple. I'm sure they'll treasure it as a family heirloom. If not, I'll send you my address lol 

luv Lynda


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Your husband, like most other men, doesn't know what he is talking about. I have a bedpane that my granny crocheted for me as a wedding gift, using thread and not yarns, and I know what it took for her to make that for it. It is treasured and it is the only thing I kept from that first disaster called a marriage!

If you husband wants to go out and buy something, tell him to hop to but you are giving your beautiful gift of love to them!!


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

I give those kinds of presents all the time. People appreciate them. Hand made is frequently treasured much more. And since you are Grandma, That spread should be extra treasured....


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

In my opinion it all depends on the design and colours they have for the bedroom. Maybe you should ask first and show her the design and colour. A bedspread is so very personal.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Wrong....Your work will become an heirloom.


----------



## Willoughby (Jul 4, 2012)

A handmade gift means that you cared enough about that person to spend countless hours making them something that no-one could buy in a store and if they could, the workmanship and love that went into yours could never be dupicated. I'm sure they'll treasure it always.


----------



## angiesilcox (Feb 14, 2012)

Handmade gifts are the most precious gifts and she will appreciate it more than the rest. Go ahead and give it to her!! She will cherish it!


----------



## oleganny (Oct 14, 2011)

I think that is a wonderful and very appropriate gift!


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

My Great Aunte Pearl made the most beautiful hand crocheted bedspreads..and they were given to her Nieces..for wedding presents..Those bedspreads are Family heirlooms and cherished.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Who made him an authority ..gifts given from the heart and handmade are the best kind to give as there is a lot of love that went into each stitch. Your grandaughter will cherish it ..give a gift card along with it to satisfy your know it all hubby.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

I cherish the handmade things that were given to me. The people are all deceased now and every time I hold an afghan or quilt, I can still feel the love that was put into them and is still there and is a comfort to me.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

Did you steal the yarn you made it with. If not, then you bought and assembled it with love and care. Give it with pride.


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

I think it is a wonderful gift and all the more special as you have spent many hours creating it.


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

That is the best gift ever!


----------



## Leland Sandy (Aug 24, 2011)

I knit an Aran afghan for my nephew (godchild) and his wife as a wedding gift. He told me (confidentially)that it was their favorite of the gifts they had received as it was made special for them. I told him I knit love into every stitch and he said he knew that. I have not been to their home - they live many miles away - but I understand the afghan is in their living room for all to see.


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow, that is an heirloom gift. Any old gift can be bought but a handcrafted gift, particuarly from a cherished member of the famiy endures through out several generations. Give this gift of beauty to her. She and her chlidren will have such warm memories whenever they see it.
I want to add another comment. I was given a crochet table cloth my geat Aunt Ellen made as a wedding gift. She made in 1944 the year I was born and put it back for me. I am now 68 and have shown so many of my nieces, cousins, grandkids and greatgrands this wonderful act of love. I have to say, the tablecloth looks as good as new, I didnt age as well.


----------



## aruma3 (May 22, 2012)

I would appreciate a gift created by the giver so much more than a store bought item.


----------



## supergirl6116 (Apr 3, 2011)

I had the exact same thing happen to me: I knitted a beautiful afghan for our niece and her new husband as a wedding present and my husband didn't think that was enough. I spent a lot of money on the yarn, a lot of time and energy on the afghan itself, and a lot of love went into it. It was like he slapped me in the face when he said he thought we had to give her a large sum of money to go with it. It will be the last time I make anything for anyone on his side of the family, and just may let him start picking out their gifts!


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

I have a set of handmade lamps my uncle gave me 34 yrs ago for our wedding. I treasure them as will your granddaughter. Follow your heart


----------



## Raybo (Mar 12, 2011)

abc123 said:


> hello everyone
> ... he thinks presents that are nor bought are not a good wedding present .


Where did he get that fool idea? Sounds like he's been brainwashed by TV commercials or a dumb teenager. A store-bought present was probably made in China by slave workers. Is that really preferable? Oh well, what can you expect, he's a guy who probably means well.


----------



## wjfaris (Oct 29, 2011)

Totally 100% disagree with your husband. Handmade gifts exhibit the love that you have towards the recipient -- you wouldn't make a gift for just anybody -- that someone has to be very special to you. Good for you, Grandma, they'll love it!


----------



## asyinger (Apr 20, 2012)

At our wedding 25 years ago, some of the gifts were homemade, some bought. The homemade ones meant the most to me because I knew about all the work that went into them, not just a quick trip to the store.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Of course you can. Those handmade iems are very special and may become more treasured with time. We still have an afhgan that was given to us as a wedding present. It has survived 4 children and numerous washings and is still nice and warm and appreciated.


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

abc123 said:


> hello everyone
> i have a question : can you give a crochet bedspread and matching
> cushions as a wedding present?
> i made the most beautyful bedspread and wanted to give to my grand daughter as a wedding present but my husband tells me
> ...


I'm sorry, but your husband is wrong on this. Gifts that are handmade are the best. Anyone can go out and buy a gift, but not everyone can make a beautiful item. I say give your gift to them and give it with pride. I would have felt truly blessed if anyone had given me such a gift.


----------



## vickest (Dec 28, 2011)

Is there a chance that you could post a photo of the bedspread so that we may enjoy it?


----------



## Sharon Pond (Jan 1, 2012)

Hello,

My youngest granddaughter is only three and I am already making her a crocheted bedspread in pink size 10 crochet cotton. It's going to take me probably a year or more to finish it but I figure that I probably won't be around when she gets married and I wanted her to have something home made from me that she would remember. My daughter thinks it is a great idea. My advise to you is to keep making it, she will appreciate it and love it.


----------



## rphbunny (Feb 7, 2011)

Give it..a very special gift from the heart, sure to be treasured !


----------



## lorettamiller (Jul 6, 2012)

I agree with everyone, your grand daughter will treasure it.


----------



## neen (Apr 17, 2011)

abc123: your husband probably doesn't have any idea how much a hand crocheted bedspread would cost. Buy a really lovely box to put it in, with lots of tissue paper, and he'll be impressed.


----------



## cherylann4557 (Aug 11, 2012)

bobctwn65 said:


> your husband is wrong....something homemade with love..means a great deal to alnost anyone fortunate enough to receive it.,,.,.,sorry bout the spelling..


I soooooooooooooo agree!!! I found,and am making a beautiful bed throw for my nephew and his bride to be...and its made with love and I will be so proud to give it to them for their wedding!! more love was put into your bedspread ect then a store bought ever could hold!!!!!do it!! IAM!!!


----------



## crafty jeanie (Apr 1, 2011)

My MIL gave me one in 1968 that she made and I loved it. Passed it down to my daughter when she got married and she now has it wrapped and put away for her daughter who is now 17.


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

Wrong wrong wrong!!!!! Some of the most sought after family heirlooms as made with loving hands and believe me they last a lot longer then some store bought gift!!


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Giving a bedspread that you have made is priceless! The recipients will never see another one like it, and it's something visable that can be remembered always, of the loved one that created it.

Right now I am knitting a bedspread for my son and whomever he marries, and it will be one of a kind. Your husband is wrong about this, and I would follow my heart and give this as a gift, because it will indeed be "special."


----------



## tenpenny53 (Aug 4, 2012)

I think it's a great idea, it's personnal and memorable.


----------



## destiny516ab (Jul 16, 2011)

It would be a wonderful gift to cherish. Do it.


----------



## Janibug (Jan 29, 2012)

We just went to a wedding and the GM of the bride made her a quilt and the Aunt crocheted a beautiful afghan. Lovely presents and they were welcomed by the bride and groom with open arms. Sorry hubby but you are SO wrong about the gift giving.


----------



## mammakim (Feb 2, 2011)

The only things I still have from my wedding is the quilt my Grandma made and the afghan my aunt made! All of the other stuff has been gone for many years but those two things will be with me till I pass on.


----------



## simplytracy63 (Jul 16, 2012)

I know if I were your granddaughter I would cherish it. Tell hubby that is a typical man thought. Send it. I know she will love it.


----------



## Debhsmomof4 (Sep 24, 2011)

Are you kidding me? Anyone can go buy something. What you've made is an heirloom - the best possible gift. Your granddaughter will be thrilled.


----------



## Blueathlone (Aug 10, 2012)

I think this is a wonderful gift for your niece and that she will treasure and cherish it...what would be better than something made by your hands...go for it.


----------



## Blueathlone (Aug 10, 2012)

Sorry...I meant your grandaughter.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

abc123 said:


> hello everyone
> i have a question : can you give a crochet bedspread and matching cushions as a wedding present?
> i made the most beautyful bedspread and wanted to give to my grand daughter as a wedding present but my husband tells me that it is not appropriate because he thinks presents that are nor bought are not a good wedding present .
> what are you people think?


Have you given her handmade gifts before this? What was her response? While I keep and cherish everything my mother made for me (I never knew any of my grandparent) I didn't really until I was older.

Of course, we all think you ought to give it to her, we all make things and share that love. But not everyone else does. Reflect back on -this- granddaughter. Has she ever hinted at something like this? Does she think your hand made stuff in general is great? Let these things be your guide, not your husband who apparently doesn't get that your time spent is valuable nor our opinion as your friends-in-love-of-yarn-and-all-things-crafty.


----------



## KnottyMe (Mar 8, 2012)

I am in agreement....it would be a much more valuable gift than anything purchased.


----------



## puttersmom (Aug 20, 2012)

I have some doilies and a table cloth that my Grandma (Babci) made for me even before I got married. They are among my most treasured things. (they have brown stains from a house fire some years ago, and I still use them! just an artfully placed centerpiece.)


----------



## pandyvee (Sep 3, 2012)

I think your husband is dead wrong. To receive a handmade bedspread that is made with love would be a wonderful gift. It could be handed down generation to generation granddaughter to great granddaughter etc. Gifts that are hand made should be and usually are very treasured especially for the memories they hold. I say it will be more treasured any day than something store bought.


----------



## jassy (Sep 17, 2011)

Give the gift !!!! I'm sure it's beautiful !!! And she will love it !!!


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

I believe any gift - handmade or bought - is special because of the spirit in which it is given. Your husband is wrong in this case (where do men get some of their ideas?) My grandmother made me a doublebed bedspread in crocheted cotton that was so fine it looked like it had been made with cobwebs. I always referred to it as the "fairy bedspread" and loved it. It took her over a year to make and I was given it as a wedding present when I married my first husband. Unfortunately my second husband slashed it to pieces when I walked out on him. I never forgave him for that. It was petty, but then he was trying to hurt me every way he could.
Handmade gifts are always special because they are made from the heart, whether they be for weddings, engagements, baby's births, house warming presents, bon voyage or whatever the reason.



abc123 said:


> hello everyone
> i have a question : can you give a crochet bedspread and matching
> cushions as a wedding present?
> i made the most beautyful bedspread and wanted to give to my grand daughter as a wedding present but my husband tells me
> ...


----------



## Susie cue (Apr 6, 2011)

Did you tell your husband how much it cost to make this
quilt because i bet it was not cheap the price of yarn
go for it and ask him for some money
to go and buy a present to go with it that will shut him up

susie cue


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

It's the best of the best gifts you could give. I would love to see what you are giving.


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

If spending money is DH's measure of a gift then go online and find a few handmade lace spreads for sale from somewhere in Europe and show him the price. Just because he is getting your spread at cost, does not make it any less expensive than imported ones.


----------



## mu6gr8 (Jun 7, 2011)

What a wonderful family heirloom it will become! It's the perfect wedding gift.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

OMGosh. It is a perfect wedding gift for your GD. I would go ahead and give it to her anyway. I am sure she will treasure it forever. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

as you can see, the vote has been casted, majority has spoken!
i bet your gift will be her favorite one
if my Oma was alive when i got married & she made something for my wedding day, WOW i would have been so thankful, 
my mom did crochet the most gorgeous table cloth for our new home for a wedding gift, & its still stunning after 26 yrs!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

IMHO>what do men, especially non-knitting ones, know? I think that an heirloom bedspread will make a WONDERFUL wedding present. My Aunt Ada embroidered pillowcases with madiera embroidery for my first marriage, real heirloom stuff.
BTW, men whose Moms did handcrafts probably value them more, and vice versa.


abc123 said:


> hello everyone
> i have a question : can you give a crochet bedspread and matching
> cushions as a wedding present?
> i made the most beautyful bedspread and wanted to give to my grand daughter as a wedding present but my husband tells me
> ...


----------



## Birchwoods (Apr 1, 2012)

Many Years ago I made my DIL 2 crocheted table clothes one in ecru and one in white. One was Queen Ann's Lace and can't regall the other pattern. I gave them to her for Christmas and she was so happy with them she cried. She has since used them many, many times and just the other day I visited them and she had the ecru one on her table. She really appreciated all the delicate work that went into making them and chershes them even after all these years. I think a hand made gift beats anything you could buy. My Opinion Only!


----------



## lyndapenny (Aug 10, 2011)

Stablebummom said:


> What a wonderful gift! You sure can give it as a wedding gift!


It is a wonderful gift -- every stich was made with love. Give her the bedspread, if she is like my family whe will cheris it forever and it will become a family heirloom.


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

You DO realize you are asking the wrong crowd if you really want an unbiased opinion. You alone know your granddaughter and how she will receive the gift. I think if you include a note about how much love was knit into it, it will be a gift unmatched by anything else they get.


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

I love the idea of a hand made gift but the real question is, How does your granddaughter feel about hand made items? It would be great if you could talk to her or her mother to get a feel for how she would react to receiving such a gift. Also, this will not just be her home, it will also be her husband's home. How will the color and or style of what you have created go in their new home? I agree with the others that have said to talk to them first before giving something of such value. I realize that you have already made the item. If you do talk to them first, I hope they say they love what you have made. Would love to see a picture of it.


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

I rarely give anything as a gift that isn't homemade! My family & freinds love my gifts!


----------



## njbk55 (Apr 29, 2011)

He is SO WRONG, WRONG, WRONG. About six months ago I posted a photo of the bedspread that I made for my daughters wedding. Granted with all the things I had going before the wedding It was three years before they got it. It is made with 2 strands of size 10 thread. My daughter cried when she walked into their bedroom and saw it on the bed. we call it the beginnings of an heirloom


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

I dont get store bought Presents,most ly Afghans or Quilted items, Pillows.If they dont care about such things, I give $$$


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh, how I would have loved to receive a handmade bedspread and pillows from my dear grandmother's hands!! That is something that would be so much more precious than anything she could have purchased in a store. 

Sometimes men don't realize the value and sentimentality of a gift like that.


----------



## Babslovesknitting (Dec 31, 2011)

I do, for all my family members and friends, and they love them


----------



## Parrishththgt (Aug 20, 2012)

Men really have no clue when it comes to giving something made with love. Everytime I make a new baby blanket my insignificant other says why don't you just go buy something isn't that easier?


----------



## marafish (Feb 7, 2011)

As with so many issues, the answer is 'it depends' - what are the circumstances of the couple? For a niece and her new husband who are graduate students we gave them some household items from their wedding registry, since they are starting a brand new household. I am working on a aran cable afghan as a first anniversary gift. Their wedding had a Irish theme, I wanted to include the claddagh in the afghan but could not find a design


----------



## knitter360 (Apr 10, 2011)

Please give it to them! What a wonderful gift! My mom cross-stitched a bedspread for us and we appreciate all the hours it took to do so - your granddaughter will feel the same - and heirloom for not only her but for her children's children! Bless you!


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Your husband is definately wrong. A breadspread and matching cushions is a beautiful wedding gift.


----------



## IncognitoDar (Feb 27, 2012)

I think it's a definite yes! I would have absolutely adored to have been given a crocheted bedspread from my great-aunt, had she still been able to do so at the time I got married!

It would be a gift to treasure and definitely become a heirloom.


----------



## Marty41 (Apr 29, 2012)

Many years ago my Mom made a afgan for my son. The wedding was out of state and she could not attend because of poor health. I put a little note in there to him, from her. It said how much she loved him and whenever he puts the afgan around him, to think of it as a big hug from Grandma. He cried. Yes, give them the afgan.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

I wonder where he got the idea that going out and buying something like this, that anyone and everyone _else_ can go out and buy, is "better" than a one-of-a-kind gift made with love and TIME, of which us oldielocks have less and less of. Maybe he just has a thing about "new" -- my Steve does.

Poor thing, it's horrible for him. He loves antiques and we go antiquing a lot. He'll see something he really likes. Picks it up, scrutinizes it fiercely, and announces "it's got a scratch here, just _look_!! (scratches = used, gasp) I point out it's several decades old. Sometimes he'll get it, sometimes he doesn't. I do know he's much more comfortable if I can get rid of or disguise those awful (molecule-sized) defects so he can pretend it's new.


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

You might want to ask the bride and groom. That way if they like that type of gift they will always treasure it.


----------



## Caggsie (Mar 29, 2012)

I personally have the same idea as you all. I'am becoming more competent with my knitting machine. I have made socks-for me, but they fitted my Grandson, fingerless gloves with a single cable pattern I gave to my son's girlfriend. A poncho for my mother. an earflap hat for my grandson. All appreciated their little gifts. They were just projects to get myself used to the machine. All came out well with the exception of a jumper I'd made for my hubby, but he wears it for gardening. To be fair I wouldn't be seen in public in it either. 

I have said to the family this year that Christmas will be a handmade knitted item. With the exception of my daughter and son all agreed. When I mentioned the idea to them my daughter recoiled in horror and my son laughed. Although I have asked, my daughter hasn't really given me a reason why, my son just said I don't want one of those ear flap hats!!!!!!

What I am trying to say is different generations have different ideas as to what is precious to them. I will still make something for both my kids but probably won't be something that I would be bothered if they wore/used it or not.


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

Your husband is full of it and then some. I crocheted afghans for 7 weddings. That was over 15 years ago, and the people are still coming up to me and saying how much they love that afghan.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Anyone can purchase an item at a store and give it as a gift. Making something to give as a gift takes time, effort and love. Your gift shows love.


----------



## RitaCarola (Apr 18, 2011)

I think that something made with love is much more appreciated than something store bought...



abc123 said:


> hello everyone
> i have a question : can you give a crochet bedspread and matching
> cushions as a wedding present?
> i made the most beautyful bedspread and wanted to give to my grand daughter as a wedding present but my husband tells me
> ...


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

abc123 said:


> hello everyone
> i have a question : can you give a crochet bedspread and matching
> cushions as a wedding present?
> i made the most beautyful bedspread and wanted to give to my grand daughter as a wedding present but my husband tells me
> ...


I think he's wrong. I've knit lots of afghans for wedding gifts (in safe colors such as off-white), and the recipients have been thrilled because it's not another blender!


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I think your husband is wrong. He should realize that this will be a family heirloom that if taken care of properly will last for generations. As we all know something that's made by hand outlasts anything store bought. Suggestion: try to label them with your name so they will always know who made them. Carlyta


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

abc123 said:


> hello everyone
> i have a question : can you give a crochet bedspread and matching
> cushions as a wedding present?
> i made the most beautyful bedspread and wanted to give to my grand daughter as a wedding present but my husband tells me
> ...


The most important question is whether or not your grandaughter is someone who appreciates handmade items (not your husbands opinion).
Hard to believe but there are people who do not appreciate homemade items. My good friend made a beautiful lap throw with hearts crocheted in the design for her sons fiance and gave it to her for Valentines Day. It was really beautiful but her sons fiance (now wife) said Thank You politely and then put it away and never used it. It is so sad. The couple now has two small children but my friend hesitates to knit for them because the DIL only puts value on "labels".
I loved everything my Grandmother crocheted for me.
If you have made things for her before and she has treasured them then this is a wonderful gift.


----------



## CalifJane (Jul 28, 2011)

Absolutely, It will be her most treasured gift!!!


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

abc123 said:


> hello everyone
> i have a question : can you give a crochet bedspread and matching
> cushions as a wedding present?
> i made the most beautyful bedspread and wanted to give to my grand daughter as a wedding present but my husband tells me
> ...


If your GD is appreciative of your crochet items, then by all means, give it to them as a gift! Nothing says love more than a gorgeous hand made item. I will take one over a store bought, more costly item anytime! The knitted & crocheted baby blankets made for my 3 children are in each of their possessions & they are all in their 30's. Their reactions when I gave them to them were...'wow! Aunt Eva really MADE this just for me?'


----------



## sandiremedios (Aug 27, 2011)

That would be the BEST Wedding Present. Your husband is WRONG. Please tell him I said so, and give him a swat up the side of the head from me. Thanks


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

That is the most wonderful wedding present one can give. Your grand daughter will cherish it forever.


----------



## CathDG (May 2, 2012)

I have made various gifts for family members and close friends and they have been appreciated and treasured much more than anything I have bought. I think you should give your gift with pride, and I'll bet that it will be one of their most treasured gifts. Money doesn't buy that sentimental and thought inspired present.


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

Husbands don't always know best... they just think they do. I think it'd be a wonderful, treasured gift!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Something made by hand is worth a lot more than a shop bought gift.


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

She will cherish it as a lifetime gift.


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

He's wrong. The bedspread would be a cherished gift and an heirloom to be handed down for generations to come. My mother made a crochet tablecloth for me that I still cherish as she is no longer with me. She also made quilts, one for me and one for my sister.



abc123 said:


> hello everyone
> i have a question : can you give a crochet bedspread and matching
> cushions as a wedding present?
> i made the most beautyful bedspread and wanted to give to my grand daughter as a wedding present but my husband tells me
> ...


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Yes! I made a wedding quilt with shams and gave that along with a
check (not a big one). It was greatly received. The quilt just celebrated it's 18th anniversary and still loved by the couple to this
day.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

RitaCarola said:


> I think that something made with love is much more appreciated than something store bought...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

JLEIGH said:


> Husbands don't always know best... they just think they do. I think it'd be a wonderful, treasured gift!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SGale (Dec 30, 2011)

abc123 said:


> hello everyone
> i have a question : can you give a crochet bedspread and matching
> cushions as a wedding present?
> i made the most beautyful bedspread and wanted to give to my grand daughter as a wedding present but my husband tells me
> ...


Your husband is definitely wrong! I just gave my granddaughter an afghan for her wedding and both she and her new husband were very touched that I would spend so much time and love on a very special gift. To quote her, "This will be an heirloom Grandma!"


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

What a fabulous gift of love...by all means give this to the young couple. Bought gifts can be so impersonal but this is one of a kind.


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

What a fabulous gift of love...by all means give this to the young couple. Bought gifts can be so impersonal but this is one of a kind.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I think it all depends on what your granddaughter is like...hopefully she will love it and appreciate what you have done for her (and her hubby). I would never give anything like that to my son and DIL, as I know they wouldn't appreciate it. Twelve months after their wedding I gave them a hand painted picture done from one of their wedding photos, and I paid $800 for this, and they hated it, and wouldn't hang it on their wall - they gave it back to me, so I never give them anything other than money now....anything I make for their daughter, never gets put on her....but not everyone is as ungrateful as my son and DIL...I think it is a precious gift you are giving her...any chance of you posting a picture?


----------



## Aran (Apr 11, 2011)

I recently knit a small afghan for two friends who got married, and they loved it. I picked the yarn because it was bright & cheery like the groom, and it turns out that it had 2 of their 3 wedding colors in it.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

To keep peace and since this your ganddaughter I would give the crochet gift but leave your hubby pick out the kind of gift he wants to give. Whether it would be money or a boughten gift.

One time we were invited to a wedding I asked the bride if she wanted me to make her a afghan or would she perfer the money. She wanted the money.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I just asked my husband and he said he thinks it is nice to give hand made gifts. I have a standard crochet afghan that I give to all nieces and nephews when they marry. They all seem to enjoy them. Also gave it to a friend when she married and she put it in her guest room as a bed cover so that it wouldn't get ruined. 

Couples get so many duplicate items as gifts that a hand made, special, just-for-them gift is a unique gift, especially from Grandma. Yes, give it with all your love.


----------



## Kilky (Jul 17, 2012)

I got married 2 years ago and one of my favorite gifts was sent from a wonderful friend in the US (I'm in Australia). It was/is a beautiful home made afghan, it has lived on my sofa ever since!


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Tell him you bought the yarn, didn't you. He's so wrong. That is a gift to be cherished. They can buy a toaster or blender anywhere.


----------



## MCWool (Jun 23, 2012)

I think as long as you have an idea of colours the couple love and that they do appreciate homemade items then it is a splendid idea. If you are not sure then I wouldn't do something quite so big but choose another smaller item and a gift to go along with it. I certainly love receiving hand made items.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

Tell your husband to relax. I can almost tell you what your MIL was like. He's afraid people will think he can't afford to buy a "real" wedding present.


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

I would rather receive a hand-made gift any day for any occasion! I can't imagine receiving a crocheted bedspread and pillows to match! Wow!


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

abc123 said:


> hello everyone
> i have a question : can you give a crochet bedspread and matching
> cushions as a wedding present?
> i made the most beautyful bedspread and wanted to give to my grand daughter as a wedding present but my husband tells me
> ...


I wish someone would give me a bedspread. That is a wonderful present. I made one for a wedding shower gift. They absolutely loved it. I'd rather have the personal gift than one bought in the store. Tells me how much love has gone into making it.


----------



## kmcnaught (Sep 13, 2011)

Men sometimes very strange ideas. This gift is a one of a kind, much more valuable since it's made by Grandma, and monetarily, beyond price! Just a money gift is very impersonable and it sure doesn't show the great love, labor and time you have put into making this wonderful gift.

I still have and treasure hand done pieces done by my great-grandmother, maternal grandmother and great aunts, Ella and Monie. and my daughter and son will also, after I'm gone!

Karen


----------



## renie60135 (Jul 3, 2011)

I always give handmade gifts whenever possible and I receive really nice thank you notes. They always express their appreciation at the thoughtfulness of someone taking the time to make something just for them. In this day and age most couples often have everything they need even before they get married. I always tell them that I think about them and pray for them while I am knitting.


----------



## mboothey (Aug 18, 2012)

I think most people appreciate something handmade. It shows thoughtfulness and caring and is usually far more beautiful than anything store bought.

Go for it.


----------



## Joetta (Feb 1, 2012)

I made an afghan for my Grandson's wedding. They loved it. I am 72 years old and still have afghans my mother made for me. They are really special.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Yes definately ..she would LOVE a hand made croched bedspread from her Nana...and years to come she will always remember you.

I tell my hubby ..IF I want his opinion...I will give it to him LOL...what do men know after all about this sort of thing? Nada, Zilch, Squat lol


----------



## dmino (May 13, 2012)

I know it would be a priceless gift for you granddaughter not only that you made it but you want her to have it.It will become an heirloom for her and her family,also it would be nice to giver her a little personal history along with the gift so she can treasure this information. I think the bedspread would be wonderful


----------



## piggysue (May 27, 2011)

ill tell u my experience made embrod table runners for GN and when asked after shower what was fav gift and she had plenty but mine was only homemade one she chose them and i wasnt even there to hear it .. so absolutely go for it id treasure forever.. guess depends on bride if they r onlyy brand\name things like sone young r thwen it would be dif story..


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

abc123 said:


> hello everyone
> i have a question : can you give a crochet bedspread and matching
> cushions as a wedding present?
> i made the most beautyful bedspread and wanted to give to my grand daughter as a wedding present but my husband tells me
> ...


You're kidding, right???? Of course you can.


----------



## GrannyP (Jun 17, 2012)

How could something that was mass produced by strangers even begin to be a better present for a granddaughter and her husband starting their new life together than something made with love from a grandmother? No contest!!!!!


----------



## pdstuart (Jul 5, 2011)

I agree with everyone: a handmade article is a one-of-a-kind gift and there will never be another one quite like it. I crochet heirloom bedspreads out of tobacco twine and it takes about a year and a half to two years to make just one. I have one bedspread that I crocheted (took me about 5 years to make it because I was working in a demanding job)and I gave it to my future daughter. Poor girl cried, lol. A handmade gift is given from the heart and much love goes into it. You can't buy love like that in a store!


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

It depends on the niece. Is she the type to appreciate all the care and work that went into your gift or not. :hunf:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yes I know we are all lovers of homemade knitted or crocheted items because if we weren't we won't be doing this for a hobbie. How does her grand daughter feel about homemade items. Maybe her hubby is Right. She really is asking only one type of group. Believe or not there are people out there that don't appreciate our hard work. You know this as well as I do.


----------



## joanne12986 (Apr 30, 2011)

I wish someone had EVER given me something homemade. I'm the only one doing the giving and only once was the gift met with less than extreme thanks and enthusiasm.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Your husband is wrong. That is a perfect wedding gift.


----------



## jennyb (Mar 20, 2011)

I would rather have a hand-made gift any time.


----------



## knittingnana60 (Jan 23, 2011)

This is a much better gift, in my opinion. Anyone can purchase a gift, but a handmade gift,, particularly from a grandmother is something unique and full of love.

I frequently give knit afghans and pillows in either colors for the living room, bedroom or white, depending on what I can find out about the bride's color scheme. My goddaughters have all loved them.


----------



## josiehof (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi,

I hope it is appreciated. My granddaughter doesn't appreciate handmade. The baby blanket that I made for my great-granddaughter was never used. She used the excuse that she thought the baby would get something on it. 

I no longer care if it is used or not. I am making a sweater for the baby for her birthday. Use it or not. I don't care.

josiehof


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

I would give it to her. It will become an heirloom, and will be given with love.


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

I think it would be a wonderful gift!! From the heart and with a lot of love that you put in it to make.
Men! What do they know??? Nothing. :thumbup:


----------



## ms. dotsy (Feb 22, 2012)

abc123 said:


> hello everyone
> i have a question : can you give a crochet bedspread and matching
> cushions as a wedding present?
> i made the most beautyful bedspread and wanted to give to my grand daughter as a wedding present but my husband tells me
> ...


Men! My dear please wrap it up very nicely and give it to them. They will treasure it for ever. I bet they won't even let anyone sit on the bed when it's on it. Folks have no idea how much grandchildren treasure such heirlooms. It gives them such a sense of pride that their nana made them something so unique with her very own hands. I recently told my gbaby's other grandmother that I plan to smock a dress for her. The woman said, "oh but she has so much clothes."????? No class.

:roll:


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

I agree. Men don't know anything when it comes to homeLOVED gifts. 
I don't have anything I have made. Everytime I make something my girls say " I want that, or can you make me one. Even my granddaughter told me the other day, Gram I would love another quilt (the last one I made her, she was 8 I think, she is 16 now! Boy, time flys. My grandson is 21 and he is into music, he plays the drums.. I made him a quilt with music symbols all over it, and a bag to hold him drum sticks with his initials on it.


----------



## mak123 (Jan 24, 2012)

I must add my two cents worth, My MIL gave me one she had made for me and I treasure it every day. It is on my bed all the time and I think of her whenever I look at it. We have been married for 30 years and it is as beautiful today as the day she gave it to me. It was her own design and it took her almost two years to thr day to finish it. One of these days I am going to post pics of her work. She also crocheted all my curtains with cotton thread. They are gorgeous. christine You should aBSOLUTELY GIVE IT TO HER WITH MUCH PRIDE, I'm sure it will be treasured for many many years,


----------



## ms. dotsy (Feb 22, 2012)

josiehof said:


> Hi,
> 
> I hope it is appreciated. My granddaughter doesn't appreciate handmade. The baby blanket that I made for my great-granddaughter was never used. She used the excuse that she thought the baby would get something on it.
> 
> ...


Actually she may actually be treasuring it, and not wanting it to be spoiled. Perhaps she is thinking of saving it till she gets older and giving it to her as a keepsak.


----------



## tired n' cranky (Aug 2, 2011)

My sister got married on Aug. 26, I knit them a cabled afghan. They loved it, so did her mother-in-law and sister-in-law. I was asked what I charge to make one, my response, " you have to get married "! I cannot think of a more thoughtful gift to a couple, than a handmade gift.
Not sure where your husband gets his info, but he is flat out WRONG>


----------



## tired n' cranky (Aug 2, 2011)

Incidently, my anniversary is Sept, 18, I'll take it. thank you very much!


----------



## ginger c (Apr 8, 2012)

This will be an excent gift :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

tired n' cranky said:


> Incidently, my anniversary is Sept, 18, I'll take it. thank you very much!


My anniversay is 15th Sept, 39 years. My daughter just had her 1st on the 3rd. My SIL is on the 23rd Sept. There are 3 birthdays too. Sept is a busy month for us

:-D


----------



## Eyarbo (Apr 18, 2012)

I think this is something your grand daughter will always cherish. I would give anything for one of my grandmother's quilts today. This is something that was made from the heart and shows how special she is to you.


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

I strongly disagree with your husband. If it is something that you made with love for your granddaughter, I'd go ahead and give it to her maybe with a note telling her why you decided that you wanted her to have this beautiful gift.


----------



## Rocking in the Pines (Sep 1, 2012)

I treasure the few precious handmade gifts I have received through the years. Please give it to her,she will be delighted.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Nope hubby is wrong on this one. Someone crocheted a beautiful throw for mt daughter as a wedding gift and she absolutely loved it!


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Stablebummom said:


> What a wonderful gift! You sure can give it as a wedding gift!


I totally agree!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

It always depends on the couple, of course---as some are much more appreciative of hand-made items than others are.
If they love it, I'm sure it will be displayed, used and cherished for many years to come.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

abc123 said:


> hello everyone
> i have a question : can you give a crochet bedspread and matching
> cushions as a wedding present?
> i made the most beautyful bedspread and wanted to give to my grand daughter as a wedding present but my husband tells me
> ...


Your husband probably has handcrafted mixed up with homemade. In an earlier day, homemade was inferior to storebought. Today, handcrafted is far, far superior to mass-produced in some third world country! He needs to see these posts to understand.


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

Well, my DH and I would have loved it if one of our grandmothers had hand made a bedspread and cushions for us, and treasured it! Even if they don't use it in their bedroom, chances are a guest room would be wonderfully adorned with it. I love my DH very much and am glad he supports my "hobby." But if he said it wouldn't be appropriate, well all the while I was making this gift, I would be telling him how wonderful of a gift this was going to be and why. (And it takes a while to make the items you are talking about, so he would have it well ingrained in his brain for any future next times. lol)


----------



## Parrishththgt (Aug 20, 2012)

My daughter-in-law used that same excuse so I made another blanket out of scrap yarn and bound it with satin ribbon. I sent it with a note that said it's okay to drag....even in the mud. My grandson is now 7 and he won't go to bed at night without that blanket!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

The gift you're considering would become an heirloom to be handed down for many years. Men don't know. They really don't. It's taken me almost 50 years of marriage to realize it - they have their limitations. They THINK they know it all, but they DON'T!


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

I think the hand made gift is a wonderful present to treasure. 

What is it about gifts, that people get so fussy about. Personally a gift comes from the heart whether it be hand made or bought, if someone is going to be too fussy then they don't really deserve any gift at all... Just my opinion

My daughter is 13 and I have always taught her to appreciate any gift that is given whether she likes it or not because gifts are a bonus that people want to give and choose to give.

Give the bedspread, it is made with love, no value can be put on that.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> The gift you're considering would become an heirloom to be handed down for many years. Men don't know. They really don't. It's taken me almost 50 years of marriage to realize it - they have their limitations. They THINK they know it all, but they DON'T!


AMEN!!


----------



## abc123 (Oct 12, 2011)

thank you every for giving me the answers to feel confident about giving the hand made presents i also have the intention to make a additional present of matching his and her jumpers my husband still thinks i am to mean to buy a present he has no idea that the things i make cost a lot more then what i would have spend for a bought gift


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

well now you know where to put your crochet hook when you aren't using it!
Is he mad? How can you compare something made with hours and hours of love to something you go and get with mere money?


----------



## GogoJules (Aug 27, 2012)

I think that that is a wonderful wedding gift. Something you have lovingly worked on. Recently I gave my son and daughter-in-law a similar gift for their queensized bed, and they were overjoyed.
Go girl, give the handmade gift to your grandchild. 
GogoJules


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

abc123 said:


> thank you every for giving me the answers to feel confident about giving the hand made presents i also have the intention to make a additional present of matching his and her jumpers my husband still thinks i am to mean to buy a present he has no idea that the things i make cost a lot more then what i would have spend for a bought gift


OOH!
don't know about that, a lot of couples think matching clothing is a bit cringeworthy, best ask before you spend all that time making them. 
I'm sure others here will give their opinion though because it could just be a British / Australian thing, maybe perfectly acceptable in other parts of the world


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Your husband is very wrong,your gift could become a family heirloom. :lol: :lol:


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

tryalot said:


> abc123 said:
> 
> 
> > thank you every for giving me the answers to feel confident about giving the hand made presents i also have the intention to make a additional present of matching his and her jumpers my husband still thinks i am to mean to buy a present he has no idea that the things i make cost a lot more then what i would have spend for a bought gift
> ...


I agree I probably would want to ask first as I know I wouldn't like to have matching jumpers.


----------



## headvase1 (Nov 18, 2011)

Don't listen to DH give the bedspread as a gift it was made with a lot of love.


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

I would give it without any worries. Handmade is very thoughtful and cherished But if in doubt you could add a Gift card if within your budget.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

tryalot said:


> well now you know where to put your crochet hook when you aren't using it!
> Is he mad? How can you compare something made with hours and hours of love to something you go and get with mere money?


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

Your granddaughter would love it! But if he feels strongly maybe suggest he give a check with it. He might decide its a great gift Lol


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

abc123 said:


> hello everyone
> i have a question : can you give a crochet bedspread and matching
> cushions as a wedding present?
> i made the most beautyful bedspread and wanted to give to my grand daughter as a wedding present but my husband tells me
> ...


I would LOVE it. It all depends on the couple getting married and if THEY would appreciate it. 
Since when did your husband's oppinion count in such things??


----------



## CathDG (May 2, 2012)

abc123 said:


> thank you every for giving me the answers to feel confident about giving the hand made presents i also have the intention to make a additional present of matching his and her jumpers my husband still thinks i am to mean to buy a present he has no idea that the things i make cost a lot more then what i would have spend for a bought gift


Please get their opinion on this before knitting matching sweaters - the bedspread and pillows are a lovely idea, and I would hope it is treasured, but I don't know anyone who wear "his and hers" matching sweaters. If you want to send another small gift, maybe give in and let your husband choose something, and that way peace will be restored. Hope I haven't offended anyone, sorry if I have.


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

I would love to have something my special grandmother made for me than a store bought gift any day. I think your husband is wrong. He could go out and buy her something, if it would make "HIM" feel better.


----------



## ICoral (Aug 19, 2012)

Your hubby is in error! "Grandma Made" is so so special!


----------



## rdejam (Jul 30, 2012)

I think the lucky couple will cherish your handmade gift forever. It's so much nicer and more personal than anything you could possibly buy. My children saved some of their baby things that people made for them so they'd have them for their children. You'll be giving them an heirloom.
They are lucky to have someone like you to do this for them.


----------



## turtles (Aug 28, 2011)

Have made wedding and shower gifts for my 'kids' in youth group whenever they married or had babies! They appreciate them - at times ask for more!!!
Handmade gifts are treasures!!! Give it to them!!!


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

Well, I am making a sage green fan and feather afghan for a wedding present. The yarn, on sale, cost me $9.98. The hours? At minimum wage? Probably the most expensive gift they will get.

Some people value what is hand made, others thing money has the most value and impact. I hope your husband really does admire the work you do. I think you have your answer, I've been reading them.


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

ginnyinnr said:


> Well, I am making a sage green fan and feather afghan for a wedding present. The yarn, on sale, cost me $9.98. The hours? At minimum wage? Probably the most expensive gift they will get.
> 
> Some people value what is hand made, others thing money has the most value and impact. I hope your husband really does admire the work you do. I think you have your answer, I've been reading them.


I agree with you, I have just finished crocheting a lace tablecloth for a wedding gift, so many hours of work, and all the time I worked on it my thought were with the recipients, two precious people who I know will appreciate it for what it is, a gift of love (and a lesson in patience for me)


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Do you have a picture that you could post? I've just started a tablecloth that I'll give my niece as a wedding gift. I know she will appreciate and use my gift; she knows that I'm thinking of her with every stitch that I make and I know that she will think of me every time she uses her gift.


----------



## sinead (Apr 23, 2012)

You are right, hubby is wrong! A gift made by hand, lovingly and with care, is far more meaningful and loving than anything "boughten" . . . so go ahead, make this beautiful gift and, I'm sure, it will be appreciated and cherished for a long time. Would love to see a photo of the finished item!
-sinead.


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

there was chart online somewhere that helped to decide whether one should give a knitted gift or not. When the question of " have they ever asked for a knitted item" was posed and the answer was "no" then the recommendation was to buy a gift.


----------



## mommajulie (Dec 24, 2011)

Your husband is way out voted


----------



## mary etta (Oct 24, 2011)

My mother gave me a crocheted bed spread for my wedding present. It took her 3 years to crochet it. She only worked on it in the evening - never on Sunday - and I wouldn't take the world for it. It is "Wagon Wheel" design - very delicate in Ecru - so full of love, and so very precious to me - and to my children - grandchildren as it is passed on.


----------



## justcrafty (Jun 30, 2012)

i have a bedspread which was made by my grandmother was given to my mother and i cherish it. family heirlooms have too be the best present any one can give to you on your wedding day.it says made with love


----------



## Rocking in the Pines (Sep 1, 2012)

christine4321 said:


> there was chart online somewhere that helped to decide whether one should give a knitted gift or not. When the question of " have they ever asked for a knitted item" was posed and the answer was "no" then the recommendation was to buy a gift.


Is this the chart you mean? http://the-panopticon.blogspot.com/2012/07/yarnworthy.html


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

go for it I would love to get a home made gift from my grandmother. She can treasure it.


----------



## morgansam51 (Apr 4, 2012)

abc123 said:


> hello everyone
> i have a question : can you give a crochet bedspread and matching
> cushions as a wedding present?
> i made the most beautyful bedspread and wanted to give to my grand daughter as a wedding present but my husband tells me
> ...


Most people would be absolutely thrilled to receive a handmade gift. I have given handmade afghans, quilted wall hangings and framed art that I have done and it has always been appreciated. The only thing I would add, if your granddaughter is a very modern girl, she might, just might, not appreciate it. I would put out some feelers to see if this is something she would like to have. I only add this because I wouldn't want your feelings to be hurt after all your work. What a beautiful heirloom to gift someone!


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

mkjfrj said:


> Do you have a picture that you could post? I've just started a tablecloth that I'll give my niece as a wedding gift. I know she will appreciate and use my gift; she knows that I'm thinking of her with every stitch that I make and I know that she will think of me every time she uses her gift.


Was that me you were asking for a photo?


----------



## 4grammy4 (Aug 22, 2011)

I enjoyed giving knit afghans as wedding gifts, knowing no one else would be giving the same thing. That seems to be my signature, like no one else. I did check before hand for color.

As a bride, i would have much preferred a knit or crocheted gift, to the twin size store bought bedspread we received. the thought matters a lot.,


----------



## mrs. s (Oct 4, 2011)

I think something handmade as this could be th most beautiful wedding gift. It's made with love. Your granddaughter will cherish it forever.


----------



## abc123 (Oct 12, 2011)

i can not post a photo because i have no camera to take a photo but when my bedspread completed i will ask one of my friends to take a picture of and post PROMISE


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

There is nothing better than a gift made with love from the heart.


----------



## pattern piggie (Aug 4, 2012)

I think your husband is wrong. I would cherish a handmade gift. However, if someone doesn't craft and doesn't understand the blood, sweat, & tears (& work) that goes into a handmade gift, they may not appreciate as much as you would hope. For instance, my daughter (who crafts) saved every baby blanket, bib & sweater I make for her daughters; whole my DIL, who does not craft, sold everything in a yard sale. Gotta say that hurt at first. But I had to understand that those things I lovingly made for the grandchildren, really didn't mean anything to her. Therefore, I am making 4 crocheted bedspreads - 1 for each child - and will save them in cedar chest until they marry. That will be my gift to them (whether they craft or not). They may not appreciate the effort, but then again they might. I'll have to wait and see.


----------



## kmcnaught (Sep 13, 2011)

What is your DH saying now, after POSITIVE feed back from us KPer's?

Karen

PS: keep us posted!


----------



## abc123 (Oct 12, 2011)

right now i can't give my blanket the last finishing touches because i fell and fractured my shoulder it hurts like hell 
but i got until next april to finish it and i will get picture posted when it isfinished


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

abc123 said:


> right now i can't give my blanket the last finishing touches because i fell and fractured my shoulder it hurts like hell
> but i got until next april to finish it and i will get picture posted when it isfinished


You take care of yourself! broken bones are no fun. You listen to your doctor and don't try to do too much too soon.
Patty


----------



## njbk55 (Apr 29, 2011)

I know that it has to bug you that you can finish it or do much of anything right now. I had tendonitis two different times. First the left then the right wrist. For almost four year could not do any kind of needle work.Knitting,crocheting, quilting, embroidery,crewel work, could not even sew. When it was in my right wrist could not even cut. It was pure torture for me.


----------



## ltyler65 (Aug 14, 2012)

I have 9 children and 22 grandchildren AND 6 great grandchildren. I have knitted for all of them and only 1 great daughter-in-law didn't appreciate what I made and took great care with the items and passed them on. There are people who do not seem to realize the work and love that go into these gifts. I say give the gift. Based on my experience there is only a very small chance it won't be cherished. The matching jumpers I would think about again. If she doesn't like the gift PM me and I'll GLADLY take it.


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

hepsubah said:


> Your hubby is wrong, wrong, wrong!


Amen, Amen, Amen!


----------



## mrs. s (Oct 4, 2011)

Let us know how it comes out and what happens with the wedding and gift. Hang in there. We are all rooting for you.


----------



## abc123 (Oct 12, 2011)

thank you every one but i had a second fall so to finish my project takes even longer but i got until next april to finish it at the moment it seems bad luck follows me where ever i go


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

abc123 said:


> hello everyone
> i have a question : can you give a crochet bedspread and matching
> cushions as a wedding present?
> i made the most beautyful bedspread and wanted to give to my grand daughter as a wedding present but my husband tells me
> ...


Anybody can go to the store and buy something, that doesn't necessary compute to time and thought. Making something yourself shows value, to them and for them. I repeat---GO FOR IT!!!!!!


----------



## xenabobb (Sep 6, 2011)

The best gifts are those that come from the heart, whether they are lovingly made (my personal preference) or thoughtfully picked out at a store. Your granddaughter will love it.


----------



## tjmartinez2010 (Sep 11, 2012)

My quilt and crocheted bedspread that my Mam-maw made me are my most cherished possessions! I miss her greatly.


----------



## newquay (Apr 26, 2011)

Totally disagree w/husband. When you make a gift it's made from the heart! If he wants to give a material gift as well then go for it. Perhaps the bedspread could be a shower gift.


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

Best gifts I receive are hand made


----------



## abc123 (Oct 12, 2011)

thanks every for your positive feedback when my fractured shoulder is healed i will finish my blanket and will post a picture { about 6 weeks}


----------



## iridger (Jun 17, 2012)

Tell your hubby that he can send his own gift. I'm sure your loving gift will be treasured.


----------



## abc123 (Oct 12, 2011)

thank you every one for your reassuring words


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

I gave a knitted bedspread to my nephew and his wife. One of my dearest friends made a stunning candlewicked spread for her brother & his wife. Both are much appreciated.


----------



## HazelH25 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

